# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Geknoeit met de pil

## geennaam

Hallo,

Help, Ik heb de sinds zomer gewoon een cycles van 24 dagen gehad, toen ben ik in september met de pil begonnen heb die niet dagelijks genomen ben toen op 30 precies na 24 dagen weer ongesteld geworden, na die week ben ik weer meteen gaan slikken.
1 week volg gehouden en in die week ook sex gehad veilig met condoom.
Maar nu ben ik op dag 30 dus 5 dagen overtijd ongeveer.

Ik heb veel stress gehad deze maand en veel koffie gedronken,
en nu stress ik nog meer om dit waar zou het aan kunnen liggen??

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Het kan natuurlijk ook aan de stress liggen. Maar als ik jou was zou ik voor de zekerheid een zwangerschapstest doen. Dat geeft misschien voldoende rust voor je. En is die positief, dan weet je dat ook.( Zal duimen voor je dat het niet zo is).
Enne aan de koffie zal het niet liggen.
Sterkte!

----------


## geennaam

Katje bedankt voor je bericht,


Ik heb net een test gedaan geeft aan niet zwanger, en toch ben ik overtijd ben trouwens 29 jaar, ,ik heb steeds vage zeurende pijn in me onderbuik.

En nu stress ik mij nog meer om dit waarom blijft mn menstruatie uit!!! :Mad: 
Normaal heb ik er hekel aan maar nu ..... ik ga wachten tot maandag als dan n iks gebeurt dan ga ik weer testen en dan FLIPPEN!!!

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Nog een test kan zeker geen kwaad. Belangrijkste is dat je het dan met ochtend urine doet. Is in principe niet nodig, maar dan heeft de urine lang genoeg in je blaas gezeten om geconcentreerd te raken.
De vage buikpijn kan duiden dat er toch een bloeding aankomt.
Verder heel veel sterkte !

----------


## Agnes574

Let ook op dat hoe meer je stresst, hoe langer je menstruatie kan uitblijven..lezen we vaak hier op MC als iemand écht zit te wachten op haar menstruatie,kan die door de stress juist uitblijven...probeer te ontspannen en het even van je af te zetten...ookal weet ik dat dit gemakkelijker gezegd is dan gedaan!!

Sterkte!!

----------


## geennaam

Hai Agnes, 

Bedankt voor je warme bericht, Sinds ik gisteren een negatieve test heb gekregen voel ik mij wel stuk kalmer. En idd ik merk ook hoe langer ik me er op focus hoe langer het voor me duurt.

Vandaag ga ik ook met de flow als het komt dan komt het wel, maar idd soms schieten er nare gedachten door me hoofd en dan moet ik echt tegen me zelf zeggen rustig...komt goed!

----------


## geennaam

Hallllo Allemaal!!

Zo hey dat waren aantal zware dagen ik enorm stressen er om! Echt Ik heb gehuild gehoopt dat niet zo zijn steeds de dagen tellen van af mn laatste menstruatie kon mijn ogen niet geloven..nooit zo lang overtijd geweest 10 dagen! Een cycles van 34 ipv 24 normaal!

Ik was vandaag misselijk ik dacht oh jeej maar ik had ook teveel achter elkaar gegeten!
Moest bijna overgeven als ik aan bepaalde gedachten had over zwangerschap enzo.
Pijn en krampen dat ik had jeetje zeg voelde me wel ongesteld alleen zonder de bloeding!
Alle nodige symtomen van ongesteldheid waren er 

En gelukkig nu ben ik ongesteld jeej ben ik super opgelucht zeg.


Ps ik had wel sinds vrijdag zware krampen zou ik toch goed aan doen om bij de huisarts langs te gaan? Of toch maar weer aan de pil? Ik wil niet aan de pil ik wordt niet gelukkig van de pil! Stemmimg wisseling.

----------

